# Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im August/September



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2004)

Der Gewinner der letzten Runde, sockeye, bitte mit Adresse bei mir melden, damit Du den gewinn zugeschickt bekommen kannst.

@ alle anderen:
Ab sofort könnt Ihr wieder Fotos für den August/September einstellen. Zu gewinnen gibts diesmal wieder ein Zubehörset von Signalro.

Und natürlich kann jeder der mitmacht noch den Hauptgewinn, die Reise nach Schweden gewinnen, die unser Partner Angelreisen Vögler gesponsert hat.

Wir bedanken uns bei folgenden Firmen für die Unterstützung des Anglerboard – Fotowettbewerbs:
*Vöglers Angelreisen
Zebco
Balzer
Signalro
Anglers Top – Shop
Think Big
Hakuma
Kunstköderbau Polinski*

Viele Angler benutzen auch einen Fotoapparat, sowohl um die Eindrücke am Wasser fest zu halten, wie auch den erhofften grossen Fisch als Erinnerung auf Zelluloid zu bannen oder im Falle digitaler Fotografie als Pixel zu speichern. 

Und das dabei immer wieder tolle Fotos raus kommen, sehe ich an vielen der im Anglerboard veröffentlichten Bilder. Da liegt doch nix näher, als einen Fotowettbewerb ins Leben zu rufen, um den Boardies und Besuchern die schönsten Bilder gesammelt vorzustellen. Einmal im Anglerboard, aber natürlich auch im Magazin.

Um nicht endlos viele „kapitale Fischbilder“ zu erhalten, geben wir auch ein Thema vor:

„Was das Angeln (für mich) ausmacht“

Bewertet wird also nicht die Grösse eines Fisches, sondern die Stimmung, die das Foto hat. Das können natürlich auch Bilder mit Fischen sein, genauso Einrücke vom Fischwasser, Fotos von Kollegen auf dem Angelkutter, ein gemeinsames Fische kochen oder Räuchern mit Angelfreunden, eine gemeinsame Bootstour, ein Karpfencamp nach durchangelter Nacht und so weiter.....

Und es geht auch nicht darum, das perfekte Foto abzuliefern. Weder was die „Bildkomposition“, die Schärfe, die Beleuchtung etc., noch ob das Foto „hochglanzveröffentlichungstauglich“ ist.

Bitte beachten: Jedes Member darf nur insgesamt 3 Bilder fürs ganze Jahr einschicken!!

Also nicht gleich alle tollen Fotos im ersten Monat reinstellen, sonst könnt Ihr vielleicht das am Ende des Jahres geschossene „Topfoto“ gar nicht mehr in die Wertung bringen. Ebenfalls bitte beachten: Mit der Teilname am Wettbewerb wird die Veröffentlichung der Bilder durch Anglerboard.de im Internet und/oder gedruckt durch den Einsender erlaubt

Es wird jeweils einen Monatssieger geben, für den jeweils ein Preis abfallen wird. Dafür wird es eine Jury geben, die aus 5 Moderatoren bestehen wird. Jeweils zum Ende jeden Monats wird dann der Gewinner ausgemacht und vorgestellt.

Und es wird einen Jahressieger geben. Mit einem grandiosen Hauptpreis. Eine noch zu benennende Jury wird aus allen Fotos die 10 besten aussuchen, diese stellen wir dann im Anglerboard zur Abstimmung.

Der Hauptpreis für den Jahressieger: 
1 Woche Ferienhaus in Schweden, inklusive Fährüberfahrt, gestiftet von der Firma Vögler.
Hier der Link zum angucken des Hauses: http://www.angelreisen.de/seiten/camp.php?id=5

Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen. 
Nun viel Spass beim Bilder aussuchen und reinstellen, und natürlich viel Glück beim Gewinnen.


----------



## Stefan6 (11. August 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im August/September*

Sonnenuntergang auf Fehmarn


----------



## powermike1977 (18. August 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im August/September*

shit, kann man vergessen...ich bekomme das mit dem foto nicht mehr hin


----------



## HD4ever (18. August 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im August/September*

abend wenn der Tageslärm nachläßt - alles langsam ruhiger wird (außer die Nachtjäger hoffentlich) - schön am Wasser unterwegs sein !!!
 Am besten sind ja meiner Meinung nach Leuchtposen die man schön im Dunkeln wandern/untertauchen sieht .... aber die lassen sich schlecht fotografieren !!!     #t


----------



## len (24. August 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im August/September*

Dieses Bild ist in einer Heftigen Gewitternacht in mittelkroatien entstanden...


----------



## michel66 (30. August 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im August/September*

Neben dem Angeln auch die schöne Landschaft genießen - wie hier in Norwegen (Insel Bömlo)


----------



## Basti 88 (30. August 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im August/September*

Ich bekomme das mit dem Foto auch nicht hin.
Kann einer hilfestellung geben ?


----------



## sebastian (30. August 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im August/September*

du nimmst am besten ein JPG und machst es auf 650x650(oder kleiner).
Dann gehst auf den antworten button, gehst auf anhänge, datei durchsuchen, und dann lädst die Datei hoch schließst das fenster von den anhängen und postest einfach !


----------



## Ron (30. August 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im August/September*

Wenn man so im Einklang mit der Natur ist, dass einem Dinge widerfahren die andere nie erleben werden..wie hier eine wunderschöne rote Libelle, die sich zu einem Sonnenbad auf meinem Knie niederließ...


----------



## barsch_zocker (30. August 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im August/September*

Man kann sich nie sicher sein was als nächstes beißt, der Wobbler war eigentlich für Barsch gedacht aber der kleine Hecht konnte einfach nich anders.

barsch_zocker


----------



## congermichi (1. September 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im August/September*

ich fühl mich wohl wenn meine rasselbande mein hobby mit mir teilt.
das macht doch alles aus, oder nicht?


----------



## zeeroo (2. September 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im August/September*

*"Was das Angeln (für mich) ausmacht?"



~Die Ruhe der Natur genießen.~





*Petri


   zeeroo


----------



## Jirko (2. September 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im August/September*

unser boardie schelli hat mich gebeten, mal nen pic von ihm für den aktuellen fotowettbewerb einzustellen... gerne doch 

hier nun ne impression vom lyngenfjord im mai 04 #h


----------



## MrChaos (5. September 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im August/September*

Nun wenn es mit dem Angeln aus irgendwelchen Gründen auch immer nicht mehr geht, werde ich Tierdomteur !?
Die Aufnahme stammt aus meinem Thailandurlaub.


----------



## kleiner udo (10. September 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im August/September*

Warum nach Norwegen das ist im August an der Ems bei Altendorf aufgenommen :q


----------



## MR_VooDoo (11. September 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im August/September*

Das ist zwar mein erster post, aber da ich letztens mit WallerChris fischen war und meine Digicam mithatte, hier ein Bild auch von mir...


----------



## kanalbulle (11. September 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im August/September*

Das was hier nicht zu sehen ist, war ein Festmahl :m


----------



## DerKielius (11. September 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im August/September*

Unverhofft kommt oft...



Aufgenommen am Nord-Ostseekanal.



Gruß 

derkielius


----------



## marioschreiber (11. September 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im August/September*

Fliegenfischen auf Meerforellen..... :l


----------



## hardliner (11. September 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im August/September*

Ist zwar nix besonderes, ich find´s trotzdem gut! Ich nenne es "Stippertshirt mit Rotaugenschleim" :q


----------



## PASA (14. September 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im August/September*

Mein Bild ist vom AB Treffen in Herzhausen, Sonntagmorgen 7.00 Uhr  :g


----------



## totti (17. September 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im August/September*

Hallo, dieses Bild fand ich sehr schön: Erklärungen an einen Jung-Angler auf Romo/DK gemacht.

Grüße aus Hamburg
Totti


----------



## carp2000 (20. September 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im August/September*

Hi,

Sonnenaufgang im Nordarm des Lac de St. Cassien.....


Gruß

Thomas


----------



## powermike1977 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im August/September*

@kanalbulle: krasses bild! sind das alles regenbogners?


----------



## kanalbulle (21. September 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im August/September*

Jo, alles.                                                                                                 
War nen großes 2-Familienessen in DK - lecker.
Grill - Pfanne - Backofen.......quer durch die Küche


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im August/September*

So, nach langen und reiflichen Bildbetrachtungen und Überlegungen geht der Preis für August/September an marioschreiber für das absolut tolle Bild mit dem Fliegenfischer auf Meerforelle.
Alle anderen Einsender sind natürlich bei der Verlosung der Schwedenreise dabei.
Mario, bitte bei mir melden!
Hiermit schliesse ich diesen Thread und eröffne einen neuen für Oktober/November.


----------

